# Toro Self Pace mower, ran over pipe HELP?



## schuetzen (Jun 1, 2009)

Mine is a Toro, 22" cut, Model # 200170 (2005), gas fueled 6.5HP Tecumseh engine, recoil start, walk-behind & self-propelled.

I ran over the end of a piece of pipe buried in the grass.

It stopped dead, flipped it up, belt drive to wheels ok, blade looked fine. no other damage noted... ie, NO damage was noted.

It took about 10 minutes to restart, was vibrating for awhile, finished mowing yard, noticed it would tap or lightly knock when I pushed on the drive foward bar. released the wire handle to kill it.
It did not kill it. it slowly died down, flooded? out but essentially turned itself off without evidence of rich fuel burning, etc. 

What is wrong with this? it is not vibrating enough to call it a bent shaft, but its being hard to start and hard to turn off with some vibrating makes me wonder whether I have killed a machine I had hoped to use for about 10 yrs.

what is an appropriate amount to pay a Toro shop to inspect and estimate a repair. What is the worst short of replacing a motor, that I can expect from this.?

I guess what I am asking, should I expect to just go ahead and buy another mower? if repair is $200 plus, I would expect that to be the case.

thanks
chas


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

This is a common thing that happens to push mowers and kills the engine.

You damaged the internals of the engine. Yes, it will likely be a hefty repair bill to rebuild the engine, and there is no guarantee that you didnt crack the case.

When you have that much momentum come to an immediate stop, the force has to go somewhere, which in this case means a bent crankshaft. 

You can try to find a repair shop that might try to rebuild the engine, but most will not take the job on due to the liability of the case being cracked and someone getting hurt should the case give way under load and throw a rod or other parts flying.


----------



## schuetzen (Jun 1, 2009)

THAT mower is still sitting in the backyard under a big washtup.
How big a deal would it be to replace the entire engine on this mower?
Cost? find and buy a mower with same Tecumseh motor in used condition?

I just hate to give up on this thing. but, I have no idea what it will take to remove and and replace all the self pace, etc stuff that is hung on the engine/ much less r&R the engine.

surely do miss that old German who loved to do this sort of thing and who lived next door until he passed away about 10 yrs ago.

thanks
chas HOUSTON


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Could be as discussed but how about the blade? If it is bent this could set up vibration. Don't know if small engine repair places will sell you a decent motor from an old machine they're junking; might try yard sales for new used machine. New engines are pretty pricey and you'd likely be better off buying a whole new mower IMO.


----------



## schuetzen (Jun 1, 2009)

>Mine is a Toro, 22" cut, Model # 200170 (2005), gas fueled 6.5HP Tecumseh engine, recoil start, walk-behind & self-propelled.

is there a B&S engine which is interchangeable (including bolt pattern) with this Tecum. engine for this mower?
Where is a source for these engines... iow, who manufactures these? is there a National refurb shop for these engines?
Would Tecumseh be refurbing its own engines much as Nissan used to do when their vehicles were totalled? Nissan would have the engine/trannys pulled from the wreck, placed into Conex containers, be shipped back to Japan where they would be rebuilt then entire conex loads of these would be shipped back into the US where you could buy one of these for half or less of what a new unit would cost. that is an example. I have NO idea Where Tecumseh small engines are made or Whether they are refurbed anywhere, etc.

would make a nice winter project changing out the engine, etc on this Toro.

thanks, chas Houston


----------

